
Ask HN: Have you ever seen a “tech-less” developer resume? - amorphid
Just now, I was toying with the idea of writing a resume that described my development work that didn&#x27;t try to hide my experiences behind tech keywords.  I&#x27;m going to try it, but I think it&#x27;ll be hard.<p>When you take away the buzzwords, a tech resume becomes kind of bland.  The phrase &quot;built an e-commerce app using Ember &amp; Rails&quot; becomes the largely useless &quot;built an e-commerce app&quot;.<p>Have you ever seen a resume that intentionally left out specific references to programming languages and other technologies used?  I wonder if that format would even be useful.
======
dudul
Mine is like that, sort of. I do mention some of the techs I'm confortable
with in a specific section, but when describing previous positions I never
mention the techs/stack that was in use. I focus on the problems I solved, the
value I added for the company, what was the state of the business when I
joined and when I left.

------
JamesVI
Yes, most of the best resumes I have seen have had limited or no references to
tech. Instead they describe the various business problems that the person
solved in any given role.

My own resume deliberately has no direct references to languages or technology
I have used.

------
crispytx
Sounds interesting, hope to see some replies (I'm just a hobbyist so I don't
have a comment).

